# RAF Tranwell (Morpeth) the next installment



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

The first installment can be found here [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21078[/ame]

Right before I start I have to thank both the|td4 and Foz77 for the information they have given me, your stars guys.

Right I managed to have another quick look round here today and found quite a few goodies including another 5 blast shelters (why so many answers on a postcard to ...). I'll start with the 2 buildings that I missed last time these are just south of the 2 stratton shelters in the first installment












This building had a Nissen hut attached to it but sadly it's long gone




































toilet area






some features still remain 





















The tower next to it (some sort of water tower I think judging by the pipe work)
















looking up the inside of the tower






Then on to the airfield itself 

Aircraft tie down points on the North end of the main runway











drainage for the main runway






don't know what these next two were for but again they were on the sides of the runway











fire hydrant on the northern taxi way











also on the taxi way way these rails, these were the runners for the doors of a T1 hangar
















The hangar was removed by the council in the early 80's but here is a photo of it from then






In the plantation behind this were the 2 small arms ammo stores. On the 2002 google earth map for here it shows a third building but there are no signs of it today... anyway

SAA number 1
















SAA number 2
















I'll leave it there for now and post the other bits and pieces in a little while

Cheers Jon


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 19, 2012)

jonney said:


> The first installment can be found here http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21078


Nice work Jonney... hope you carried a bucket to collect all that dribble!!..


----------



## RichCooper (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice set there mate lovin that first shot of SAA number 1


----------



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

RichCooper said:


> Nice set there mate lovin that first shot of SAA number 1



Cheers mate I'm stood roughly where the other building should have been but there was no sign of it or even it's foundations


----------



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

Right moving swiftly on to the last lot I took today... On to the Eastern side of the airfield (the area where I found the water storage tank in the first installment) and the first think I found was 2 more blast shelters

number 1











number 2











and right next to these was a second water storage tank I think as Foz says these were for fire fighting rather than domestic water supply (note the ice still on the top of the water lol)











as I was heading to the reserve set house I noticed this 






turns out to be the base of another building (function unknown)











Now to the reserve set house





















graffiti think it says "keep out private tarts by st.marys sluts" St.Marys asylum is just down the road about 1 1/2 miles


























another building base






on the way back to the car guess what...

number 3











number 4











number 5 sorry the sun got in the way lol











well thats all folks hope you enjoyed

there are still more places I need to investigate up here so I will be going back again

Cheers Jon


----------



## RichCooper (Feb 19, 2012)

you sure they aint mazes ?


----------



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

RichCooper said:


> you sure they aint mazes ?



it aMazes me how many of the bloody things there are and these last 5 are so close together as well


----------



## P Bellamy (Feb 19, 2012)

The reserve set house is the airfield's Main Inlet Electrical Sub-station to AM Drawing 13241/41 or similar, where the airfield was connected to the national grid.

All the best,
PB


----------



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

P Bellamy said:


> The reserve set house is the airfield's Main Inlet Electrical Sub-station to AM Drawing 13241/41 or similar, where the airfield was connected to the national grid.
> 
> All the best,
> PB



cheers for the correction mate much appreciated any info is always welcome. It must be 13644/41 Substation Modified well that's the one on my list anyway


----------



## P Bellamy (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem Jonney.

Building No.48 on the site plan IIRC.


----------



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

P Bellamy said:


> No problem Jonney.
> 
> Building No.48 on the site plan IIRC.



do you have a copy of the site plan mate all I have is a copy of the building numbers and types and it's hard to try and make head and tail of the place


----------



## P Bellamy (Feb 19, 2012)

Afraid not, all I have is the bad copy of the index list with most of them crossed out that was posted online a couple of years ago.

Copies of the full site plans (1385/50 for the airfield site and 1386/50 for the dispersed sites) are available from DoRIS at RAFM Hendon though.

All the best,
PB


----------



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah got my index list off one of the airfield exchange sites as well think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and order up a copy of the plans because no one seems to have a copy of them. Cheers anyway


----------



## P Bellamy (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah yes, it was me that posted the typed-up list on AiX from what was visible on the copy.


----------



## jonney (Feb 19, 2012)

P Bellamy said:


> Ah yes, it was me that posted the typed-up list on AiX from what was visible on the copy.



I copied both versions lol there were quite a few crossed out though


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good work fella. I didnt think there was this much left of the place, always good to see other people's experiences

Ive got the site plan for this but its about as much use as no use. Come to think of it, of the 6 site plans I have, none of them are particularly legible...

Would love to see at least one old airfield in this country restored to how it was when it first opened, if for nothing else but to to just see what they were like in their prime...sadly will never happen


----------



## jonney (Mar 14, 2012)

Foz77 said:


> Good work fella. I didnt think there was this much left of the place, always good to see other people's experiences
> 
> Ive got the site plan for this but its about as much use as no use. Come to think of it, of the 6 site plans I have, none of them are particularly legible...
> 
> Would love to see at least one old airfield in this country restored to how it was when it first opened, if for nothing else but to to just see what they were like in their prime...sadly will never happen



that makes two of us mate, it's the trying to work out what the remaining bits were for that's the pain. I'd still love a copy of the plans just to say I've got them and mark up what I've already found


----------



## night crawler (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice work there jonney wonderfull place to explore. love the way the nissen hut has rotted away and left the wall which was attached in place.


----------



## jonney (Mar 14, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Nice work there jonney wonderfull place to explore. love the way the nissen hut has rotted away and left the wall which was attached in place.



cheers mate, I think the tin sheeting has been removed at some point either by the farmer or scrap men rather than just rotting away mate because there was no trace of it at all


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 15, 2012)

jonney said:


> that makes two of us mate, it's the trying to work out what the remaining bits were for that's the pain. I'd still love a copy of the plans just to say I've got them and mark up what I've already found



PM me your email if you want and Ill try and send you something


----------



## jonney (Mar 15, 2012)

Foz77 said:


> PM me your email if you want and Ill try and send you something



thanks mate your a star pm sent


----------



## the|td4 (Mar 16, 2012)

Great stuff as usual Jonney, I've followed this (these) thread(s) with great interest and they never fail to impress!


----------



## jonney (Mar 16, 2012)

cheers mate I still have a few more bits and pieces to do round there yet so there could well be another installment to come


----------



## jonney (Apr 9, 2012)

Just a quick update, it doesn't warrant a new thread so I'll post it on here. Paid the site a visit this weekend with the vision of getting the remaining stuff from the airfield done but when I arrived there was a point to point horse trial on which was located exactly where I wanted to be so I decided to have a look in the rest of the woods to the right of the main site (where the substation is) and see if there was anything else hidden away. There wasn't much else there to be honest just a few smashed up building bases, one complete building base and 3 more blast shelters (how many's that...too many am sick of the sight of them now lol) anyway here's a few pics






















roof tile






blast shelter number 6











number 7











number 8











and finally the complete building base











Well it wasn't much but thanks for looking. By the way the building with the nissen hut and the water tower were part of the W.A.A.F dispersal site no. 2

Cheers Jon


----------

